#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Substanz des Baikal-Helmkraut treibt Krebszellen in die Apoptose >

## aerzteblatt.de

Heidelberg ? Die Substanz Wogonin, ein Flavonoid aus dem Baikal-Helmkraut bewirkt bei Leukämiezellen in der Kulturschale Apoptose, hat aber auf gesunde Blutzellen fast keine schädigende Wirkung. Auch bei Mäusen, denen Leukämiezellen des Menschen ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

